# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  где найти программиста или дизайнера

## vikuska29

Легкий в поиске сайт,исполнители на любые требования: программисты дизайнеры, копирайтеры и много других услуг,да что писать,смотри-те сами и выбирайте что вам подойдет   http://hapahapa.ru/blogs/hapahapa/po...-resursah.html мне банерок сделали,осталась довольна!

----------

